# Leonardo Dicaprio



## Neal (Sep 15, 2010)

Just bought himself a sulcata tortoise apparently. Maybe he will join the forum.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Sep 15, 2010)

That'd be cool. How'd you hear about him buying a tort?


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.showbizspy.com/article/212895/leonardo-dicaprio-buys-himself-a-tortoise.html

LEONARDO DiCaprio has bought a tortoise.

The actor stopped off at North American Reptile Breeders Conference and Trade Show in Anaheim, California, last weekend to pick up the 10-year-old Sulcata tortoise which cost him $400.

According to TMZ, Leonardo pre-ordered the animal Ã¢â‚¬â€ whose native habitat is Africa Ã¢â‚¬â€ from Prehistoric Pets, a California store that specialises in reptiles.

The 35-year-old old Hollywood heartthrob went to the conference with his Inception costar Lukas Haas.

The Shutter Island star has made a big commitment by getting a tortoise as the slow-moving creature can live up to 80 years old and can weigh 200 pounds.

One commitment Leonardo is yet to make is to propose to his girlfriend Bar Refaeli.

Despite recent reports claiming he had enlisted the help of his mother Irmelin to help him choose the perfect engagement ring for the Israeli-born supermodel, Leonardo Ã¢â‚¬â€ who has been dating Bar for almost five years Ã¢â‚¬â€ still hasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t popped the question.

Ã¢â‚¬Å“He is finally ready to settle down and make it official,Ã¢â‚¬Â a source said.

Ã¢â‚¬Å“Leo has told his closest friend that his mother has been helping him pick out an engagement ring for Bar. He seems to be waiting for the right time.Ã¢â‚¬Â

http://www.examiner.com/entertainment-news-in-toronto/leonardo-dicaprio-pays-400-for-tortoise

Leonardo DiCaprio is very private about his personal life, staying out of the tabloids and ducking reporters, so when any news comes out about DiCaprio, people swarm to it like bees to the honey, even if it's just DiCaprio buying a new pet.

Reports from TMZ say that DiCaprio has just made a very long term commitment by purchasing a new pet tortoise, which can live up to 70 years.

Sources say that DiCaprio bought the Sulcata tortoise at the North American Reptile Breeders Conference and Trade Show in Anaheim last weekend. DiCaprio went to the trade show with Lukas Haas and paid $400 dollars for his new exotic pet.

DiCaprio asked for the largest tortoise they had and Sulcatas can be as heavy as 200 pounds, but DiCaprio's tortoise is only 38 pounds.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 15, 2010)

I personally dislike when celebrities do stuff like this, to many people will want to be like leo and go out and impulsively buy one to.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Sep 15, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> The Shutter Island star has made a big commitment by getting a tortoise as the slow-moving creature can live up to 80 years old and can weigh 200 pounds.
> 
> One commitment Leonardo is yet to make is to propose to his girlfriend Bar Refaeli.



Zing! That feels like a cheapshot though.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 15, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> spikethebest said:
> 
> 
> > The Shutter Island star has made a big commitment by getting a tortoise as the slow-moving creature can live up to 80 years old and can weigh 200 pounds.
> ...



haha I thought the same thing


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Sep 15, 2010)

I suppose that the new tortoise isn't the only slow moving creature in Refaeli's life 

Zing again!


----------



## Kristina (Sep 15, 2010)

ROFL!!!

I agree with dmmj to an extent, but if someone is so lacking in personality that they base their life decisions on what the stars do (including buying pets, ) then there probably isn't much anyone can do to help them anyway.


----------



## Neal (Sep 15, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> That'd be cool. How'd you hear about him buying a tort?



I think he's a stud so I follow his every move. 
Just kidding...it was actually the #1 trend on yahoo earlier today.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 15, 2010)

I saw it on msn.com earlier today but the article has since disappeared from the homepage


----------



## Laura (Sep 15, 2010)

I saw it on Facebook. A rescue place posted it and was pissed that he didnt rescue one instead. I hope he knows what he got into.. at least he has the money to do it well if he knows what to do! 
Maybe he can be good for tort ownership.. 
He deserves to have one if he wants one, just as much as any of us. If people start wanting one cuz he has one, like the Chihuahua craze.. then maybe he can educate, and people will listen!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 15, 2010)

sad to say but a lot of Chihuahuas were dumped into rescues and pounds when people found out that some of them were very nasty dogs. I don't think anyone said he couldn't have one (I certainly didn't) I just fear all of the copycat celebrity wannabees.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Sep 16, 2010)

He should have got a Leo...


----------



## pugsandkids (Sep 16, 2010)

Its just gotta suck to have your every move scrutinized. Famous people should be able to have whatever pet they want, without worrying about setting examples. 
However, when Paris Hilton was photographed out with her pug the other day, all my rescue friends cringed. Will the vapid ones rush to get another dog like Paris has? 
It would have been great if DiCaprio had gone the rescue route, but he might not know its an option. I did not know about reptile rescue until I started looking for one. It'll be interesting to see if we hear anymore about this tortoise. 

(I bet if he were to join, we'd never know it was him ;D)


----------



## Neal (Sep 16, 2010)

It's still in the top ten trending searches on Yahoo. I always thought that a large population of the world had no interest in tortoises, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 16, 2010)

If everyone starts buying tortoises, does that mean Paris Hilton will get one too? Poor tortoise will be living in a Prada bag.


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 16, 2010)

He was at our booth for a few minutes at the show late on Sunday. They talked to my wife a bit about a 17" female we had with us ($1,200), asked if they make good pets, stuff like that. She went through it with them as did another lady that was standing there at the time, so they mostly know what they're getting themselves into. We didn't realize it was him until he was pretty much walking away. I was tied up with another customer at the time, but I remember the blonde babe standing there LOL. 

My friends keep teasing me that he bought from someone else when I had 120-something tortoises there. I joked that he can't afford me!


----------



## Neal (Sep 16, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> He was at our booth for a few minutes at the show late on Sunday. They talked to my wife a bit about a 17" female we had with us ($1,200), asked if they make good pets, stuff like that. She went through it with them as did another lady that was standing there at the time, so they mostly know what they're getting themselves into. We didn't realize it was him until he was pretty much walking away. I was tied up with another customer at the time, but I remember the blonde babe standing there LOL.
> 
> My friends keep teasing me that he bought from someone else when I had 120-something tortoises there. I joked that he can't afford me!



Wow, you could have had him sign some tortoise shells or something. 

I think he's a pretty good actor, I havn't seen everything he's done but I like what I have seen. Now that I know he's into torotises I think I'll develop an unhealthy obsession with the guy.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 16, 2010)

My friends keep teasing me that he bought from someone else when I had 120-something tortoises there. I joked that he can't afford me! 
[/quote]

Wow, you could have had him sign some tortoise shells or something. 

I think he's a pretty good actor, I havn't seen everything he's done but I like what I have seen. Now that I know he's into torotises I think I'll develop an unhealthy obsession with the guy. 
[/quote]

HAHAHAHA! you guys are comedians. too funny


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, the girl was doing all the talking. He had a hat on and glasses and never lifted his head up at all, my wife says. I didn't even really see him at our booth, but as he left my wife caught it and I stalked him to the next booth over to confirm it was him. He was relatively un-noticed most of the time he was there. Once he was at Prehistoric Pets, there was a small crowd gathering.


----------



## Laura (Sep 16, 2010)

I found this on Facebook.. I don think we should complain.. I think we should support and Invite him to join us here. Maybe he can use his name to educate and or do rescue work or awareness..

Here's Leonardo DiCaprio's publicist - please write to him and complain and educate him on his error. Ken Sunshine
New York Office
149 Fifth Avenue, 7th Floor
New York, NY 10010
(212) 691-2800
...


Los Angeles Office
9255 Sunset Boulevard, Suite 711
West Hollywood, CA 90069
(310) 275-3222See More


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't think he made a mistake. Most rescues are an invasive pain in the ***. I wouldn't want to deal with them either if I had millions of dollars to just go buy one. 

He's always been into reptiles. He brought his bearded dragon to a photo shoot I did with him in the late 90's and we was very friendly and fun to talk to. It crapped on a really expensive, white pool chair at some multi-million dollar home where we were doing the photo shoot. He wasn't very friendly the second time I met him in Morocco while filming "Body of Lies". He hardly said anything to me and them excused himself and let his stunt guy work with the dogs. He's just a guy like any other. He's got his good and bad points like every one else.


----------

